# Can your Fursona Die?



## Charrio (Jan 28, 2015)

OK this is another odd question for you. 

Can your Fursona Die? 
As in if someone came up and shot them in a comic or pic, would they be killed?
I would assume you drew the pic or were in collaboration. 

My Fursona is a Cartoon and knows it, so They can't really die. 
They have that rubbery persistence like Tom and Jerry, you can dice them up and as soon as they are off screen are perfectly restored. 
The only one who can really kill them is the artist, and even then my Fursona has this came back the next day like the classic song. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW9f04Dctz4


----------



## Jeroscope (Jan 28, 2015)

That's totally up to you. The great thing about fantasy is that it's exactly that: Fantasy. You can do what you want, when you want, and however you want. But from an outside perspective, I wouldn't bend the rules too much, as those who enjoy your content will lose their suspension of disbelief when they see that your character has come back from a severed head through plot convenience.


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 28, 2015)

Only if he gets put in Dip. :V


----------



## Charrio (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeroscope said:


> That's totally up to you. The great thing about fantasy is that it's exactly that: Fantasy. You can do what you want, when you want, and however you want. But from an outside perspective, I wouldn't bend the rules too much, as those who enjoy your content will lose their suspension of disbelief when they see that your character has come back from a severed head through plot convenience.



Very true, was kinda curious about how your world played them out tho. 
Mine of course is completely different than many others.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes...yes he can. But seeing his appearance is heavily based on dead musicians (Dime's beard, Jeff Hanneman's hair, and so forth) I won't be killing him off any time soon, just out of respect


----------



## Charrio (Jan 28, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Yes...yes he can. But seeing his appearance is heavily based on dead musicians (Dime's beard, Jeff Hanneman's hair, and so forth) I won't be killing him off any time soon, just out of respect



That's wonderful, very nice to have been made after a tribute. 
My mascot character (Not my Fursona) the one in my Icon was made in tribute as well.


----------



## Gator (Jan 28, 2015)

'nother toon here, same rules apply (which is to say, almost none, as  physics are completely at my discretion and will vary based on  context).  i don't use my gator persona in totally realistic stories or art,  nor do i intend to.  he can sustain lasting damage only if I want him  to; otherwise, he can go through anything you can dream up and be a-ok a  moment later.  i've got tons of "normal" characters who can die and get  hurt realistically, but they're characters in an ongoing world/story  with its own rules and canon.  a persona, for me, is something entirely  different.  and since i really dig cartoons, what better way to  represent myself?  the possibilities are limitless.  if i were in the mood for it, he -could- be shown to die in a specific work, but he'd always be back in the next as though it never happened.


----------



## Ieono (Jan 28, 2015)

Fortunately, he can.


----------



## Charrio (Jan 28, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> 'nother toon here, same rules apply (which is to say, almost none, as  physics are completely at my discretion and will vary based on  context).  i don't use my gator persona in totally realistic stories or art,  nor do i intend to.  he can sustain lasting damage only if I want him  to; otherwise, he can go through anything you can dream up and be a-ok a  moment later.  i've got tons of "normal" characters who can die and get  hurt realistically, but they're characters in an ongoing world/story  with its own rules and canon.  a persona, for me, is something entirely  different.  and since i really dig cartoons, what better way to  represent myself?  the possibilities are limitless.  if i were in the mood for it, he -could- be shown to die in a specific work, but he'd always be back in the next as though it never happened.



That sounds a lot like my other characters as well, it's primarily my Fursona that is immortal.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

Of course. Once you stop using it. It is dead.


----------



## Charrio (Jan 28, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Of course. Once you stop using it. It is dead.



I have to contest the once you don't use it, It's dead part. 

Many people still recognize an artist by the Fursona and will do so even after they try and change it. 
It becomes part of one's identity after so many years of use, after a while it becomes harder to change.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, mine is mortal and can die, but that doesn't mean I'll stop using him if I do decide to kill him off. 



Charrio said:


> I have to contest the once you don't use it, It's dead part.
> 
> Many people still recognize an artist by the Fursona and will do so even after they try and change it.
> It becomes part of one's identity after so many years of use, after a while it becomes harder to change.



The amount of truth here is painful. 

I like to think of fursonas as acts, which is more or less true. The  creator can do whatever the hell they wish with their character while  still identifying themselves as that character. Those actions will stick  with their character, both on and off forums, but when you finally meet  the person in real life... wow, not at all how you expected them to be,  right? The moment when you meet the person and get to know them for who they truly are is when their fursona dies. 

I've disappointed internet friends after showing them pictures of myself, only to see that I wasn't a dragon. I failed them. </3


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 28, 2015)

Mine'll be like The Simpsons.
He'll stay the same age. Forever.
And then he'll stick around, making crossover commissions with other sonas until everyone starts to hate him. Such is life. :V


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 28, 2015)

When not expecting it, or when out of energy, probably. He couldn't put up his protection systems coded in his armor.


----------



## Victor Anderson (Jan 28, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> Only if he gets put in Dip. :V



Holy fucking shit, what happened to your avatar?!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 28, 2015)

I can rationalize anything that happens to Kit using multiverse theory; there is an indeterminate number of Kits, so I can do whatever I want to any one Kit


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 28, 2015)

Victor Anderson said:


> Holy fucking shit, what happened to your avatar?!


It is my true form I'm basically the furry chutlu :V


----------



## Charrio (Jan 28, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> It is my true form I'm basically the furry chutlu :V



Wouldn't that be "FurThulu"? or something since furs have to add Fur to everything.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> It is my true form I'm basically the furry chutlu :V



I thought you where the pepermenthutlu


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 28, 2015)

I just faint.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I just faint.



Revelent

More Revelent


----------



## Charrio (Jan 28, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Revelent
> 
> More Revelent



LOL, Nice
God I love Pokemon, well the games. 
I don't draw many Poke FanArts


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 28, 2015)

Nuuuuu, I'm not killing anyone of my characters off. XP
Specially not the fursona since she's me 2.0.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 28, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I just faint.



Scrub! V:< Play by nuzlocke rules!


----------



## StrangerCoug (Jan 28, 2015)

Theoretically, yes it can, and I *HAVE* wanted to kill my furry creations off (but not my fursona). I have yet to give my fursona a backstory, but he's supposed to be much like the real-life me, and I'm not going to be around forever, so...

In practice, though, I like my fursona, so I really don't know if I'd dare give it the thought. It feels a lot like an extension of me. To get rid of it, even if I were to replace it with something else, would be like giving up that part of me that I hold so dear. And I don't know if I can make a new fursona that feels to me like it's authentically mine.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 28, 2015)

No. As one marked by God, just no.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes
And in a rather horrible way.


----------



## Riltmos (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, one of mine did die by accident in one game. It was fun watching the reactions of my friends realizing my character died and trying to find a way to revive him Dragon Ball Z style while I was laughing behind the screen.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, except if we're talking story / plot / background details, these two tropes are "mostly" in effect:

*Eternal Recurrence* and *Reincarnation*.

Think Link from The Legend of Zelda -- (there are "pasts, presents, and futures" of my fursona) -- so yes, he can die, but death is not the end.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 28, 2015)

He's already dead, yo.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 28, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## LI.Reaver() (Jan 28, 2015)

Can my fursona die?
Yes, of course. Jinn are not immortal.
But she cannot be killed with using no magic, and I doubt a magic is able to do anything except imprisoning.
I can't tell you I have fursona especially cause of mine one using both Dovah and G4 MLP forms, but she can be classified as fur instead of scally.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 28, 2015)

I've never thought about it before... I guess, but it would mean that I would have to change fursonas? I know that he's not invincible though.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes, but I rely on Alternate Universe scenarios very heavily a-la-Homestuck style, so in the so-called "alpha timeline" he doesn't ever die. Kind of a cop-out, I know, but AUs also allow me to explore alternate character interpretations and otherwise-impossible (or unlikely) scenarios unhindered. It also allows me to play with continuity a lot more without retconning things.

Freyz is probably dead in about fifty million different alternate timelines.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 29, 2015)

Charrio said:


> OK this is another odd question for you.
> 
> Can your Fursona Die?
> As in if someone came up and shot them in a comic or pic, would they be killed?
> I would assume you drew the pic or were in collaboration.


My dog character Grant serves an Elder God so no he cant be killed. Someone could probably find a talisman or something to banish him, but he would inevitably return.


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 29, 2015)

My original character was a garou from the Werewolf the Apocalypse universe, or at least heavily based on. She could die, but it would take a hell of a lot to do so, especially if she was crinos. 

This character, my lioness, yeah she can die. She does die in her story. Twice. As far as my 'furry characters/fursonas/etc' go, they tend to reflect me as a person, and I have had my brushes with death, so my characters can die as well. 
As far as my 'professional' work goes, I kill my characters all the time, I love making them suffer. c:

I try to avoid creating characters that cannot die, it just feels... cheap.. to me, save for really good backstory explaining why a particular is un-dedz-able. 

Running parallel with my old werewolf, I had an elder deity character that was essentially the embodiment of the balance of destruction and creation. I made her a 'multiverse' character, with access to different universes, because that's just easier to deal with. She derived all her power from having followers, the more that prayed to her/worshipped her, the more powerful she was. In a universe where she had no followers, she was weak, and she could be killed, at least in that universe. Killing her there would just kill that instance of her and it would be harder for her to return to that universe in the future, since she had no footing in it.


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 29, 2015)

Kooky can die... even if he rides bombs to his own demise. I explain that by the fact that Kooky's universe accepts everything that it contains as obeying the laws of quantum mechanics.
So Kooky is everywhere at everytime and the only that's for sure is that he exists.
Kooky's energy can also be dissociated from his mass in time and space.

In case you're wondering: yes I want Kooky to be mortal, but I just came up with that super convoluted explanation to justify that an anthro fox can survive a bomb's impact and explosion


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Jan 29, 2015)

You cannot kill something that has no life.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 29, 2015)

Armored Chocobo said:


> You cannot kill something that has no life.



I am very reluctant to put my newfound immortality to the test.


----------



## Muln (Jan 29, 2015)

This is a good excuse to switch fursona.

My wolf fursona died saving the world. Now let us take a moment of silence while I go ahead and put on a bull fursuit


----------



## VentusSibilo (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes, should the right circumstances arise, but only with in that universe. (if talking comic/story)


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes and no, while my fursona can be killed, unless the soul jar (The Crystals) are destroyed, he will eventually re-materialize inside crystal of same type as the time come, which could takes years. This also based on overall power level of Crystal and his will too.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes, but obviously it's not canon.


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes, he most assuredly can. He is indeed still susceptible to infections, poisoning, freezing, dehydration, starvation and cold, cold blade (just like every living being). No such thing as reanimation in my universe. Once you're dead or have suffered a fatal injury there is no going back.


----------



## Half-Note (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes, but he can heal damages made to his head, paws and tails (depending on if I can afford to buy the materials from the magic store (hobby shop).


----------



## belmonkey (Jan 29, 2015)

My fursona can die and she has died in stories before, but it's not canon.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 29, 2015)

Always...


----------



## Inpw (Jan 29, 2015)

My answer should be easy enough but accourding to kemetologists and crap I can. Donno how that works though but egyptian gods kill eachother.


----------



## Matt Conner (Jan 29, 2015)

I recently read a thread either on here or weasyl in which the writer killed off his fursona and replaced him with a deranged, drunken hyena. It was pretty badass~


----------



## Nataku (Jan 29, 2015)

Long story short: Yes.

Not so short story:
Nataku is from a draconic species that are really a massive symbiotic lifeform. Each one of these dragons collects, absorbs, and essentially becomes new types of DNA, cells and tissues from various other organisms it encounters through its life - this is also why, while still being of the same species, individuals of the species can look vastly different from one another as each one will be a unique ad-mixture of whatever it has encountered. But it has the benefit of causing them to be largely immune to various diseases and poisons because of the massive variety of biodiversity within its own body. A disease which might be able to affect one species' cells in their body cannot affect another, and this can be used to isolate and destroy and/or come up with an immunity to, whatever they run across. Can they still be killed? Oh yes. But it generally needs to be done in battle by sustaining massive damage that their system is unable to adapt around or recover quickly enough from. 

Sytalith is my irish setter 'sona. She's a raging hate beast and on her own, she is basically unkillable. Can you hurt her? Oh yes. She feels pain. One can stop her, one can rip her limb from limb and decapitate her, but it doesn't really kill her. Just immobilizes her and renders her not a threat for a little while. She basically forms back up from her own pools of blood though. She'll just get back up and keep fighting. 

Tsudomai however, is very much the opposite of Sytalith (much to Sytalith's annoyance). Tsudomai is weak and frail, and very much mortal. Her only saving grace is that she's capable of regeneration - but its certainly not instantaneous. Can she heal a broken bone in a few days? Sure. Can she survive being stabbed through the heart? Most certainly not. And here's the real kicker - being as Sytalith and Tsudomai are both my fursonas, they are linked to each other. You can 'kill' Sytalith as many times as you like, she'll just keeping getting back up. But if you kill Tsudomai, Sytalith dies too. Game over. So much to Sytalith's hatred, the stupid, weak little cat-bird that she'd love to just rip to pieces and be done with, is basically her Achilles's heel that she must protect from harm if she wants to continue on.


----------



## Suid (Mar 21, 2015)

It's real enough to me that he's just as vulnerable, but he's dying no sooner. That'd just be self-sabotage.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 21, 2015)

YEP 
but there are three ways what happeneds

1: lightwolve returns into a diamond and regenates there

2: gets corrupted

3: dies like any other and flesh is eat able and tastes like burger


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 21, 2015)

Having an invincible sona seems like a 12 year-old Mary Sue deal to me.

Yeah, my guy'll die if you kill him to death.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 21, 2015)

No surely not!
That would be so sad xD

When I die, he dies too


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 21, 2015)

I don't stop using my characters if one is 'killed' by someone going '/me stabs u lol' or something, but for the purposes of roleplay or drawings all of my characters can be killed by relatively mundane means (no super special weakness shit, bullets will do). They fear death and avoid injury like any normal person, and for all intents and purposes they die forever within a story.

 It seems egotistical to me to make a character immortal, especially if you specifically state that that character is 'you.' Maybe I'd be more defensive of characters that I considered to be 'myself,' but making a character immortal is sacrificing a huge amount of potential for interest and appeal to other people. Reading a character that's just a list of superpowers is never that great.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 21, 2015)

[yt]8yaTCXcvTGY[/yt]


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 21, 2015)

Ivan is able to die, but I'm not going to kill him in my universe.

he does have a bullet hole in his left ear though


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 22, 2015)

My fursona lumina dies when her compact breaks.
There a 1to 1000000000000 chance that she survives that.

Or you cut her hair because her hair is MAGICAL.

But sometimes she can regenarate like a crystal gem.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 22, 2015)

I'd uh, make that non-canonical.

Seeing as how my fursona is me, to chalk em up seems rather strange.


Considering also that my fursona is also a pesilat, going to take alot more than most to kill them.


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 22, 2015)

My fursona dies when I die. 

He is me, I am him.

If I am ill, he is also ill etc


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Mar 27, 2015)

I can die, so he can as well. He's like me after all.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Mar 28, 2015)

My fursona can die,  but it will take one helluva lot to kill him. In the story series I am writing he has already survived being shot, losing a foot, and being blown off an airship, thankfully not all in the same day. Now will he die anytime soon? I doubt it...unless someone comes up with a death worthy of the Fourth Duke of Rawsome (yes he is the fourth) and I am open to suggestions on this topic.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 28, 2015)

If he dies, he dies.


----------



## Victor-933 (Apr 6, 2015)

I don't have a specific "fursona" representing me. Can my characters die? Very much so. One of them already had a leg blown off in combat and after a lifetime of war, he's pretty much just a shell of his former self. Another one is a war hero in his sixties, although his species does tend to live a bit longer than humans, but one day he'll just go to sleep and not wake up. Life goes on, however, and I can just pick another Hadean from the billions out there and develop them into another character.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Apr 7, 2015)

My sona can die but due to a bunch of bullshit I can't be bothered writing down you need a lot to kill him but he can still get hurt like any other person , he just is more likely to recover ( because plot convinance in roleplays and stories)

I hate the sorta people that have sonas where's they get crushed by a giant piece of metal and they go
" then he pushed the metal off him!"
Bullshit. You'd be a fucking mesh of organs , blood and bone unless you've got a reason to not be dead like ...you're superman...


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes he can


----------



## Dollyfur (Apr 9, 2015)

When I get tired of my OCs, I think up many scenarios in which they "die". But, I can re-use them, so they're never really "dead" that way. I think that, the only way an OC/'sona can truly die, is if you forget about it. Since it's more of an abstract thing, you forgetting about it would basically be wiping it from existence...I think. That's sad! D:


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 21, 2015)

One of his powers is actually immortality by healing faster then he can die. He can still be incapacitated if you blow him up or something but he will completly heal eventualy. But being immortal just means that there are no known/proven ways for you to die and there is a chance that there is an undiscoverd way to die. So there is that if for some reason I wanted to kill him off.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 9, 2019)

Yup.
1 of them
the rest is immortal, and they hate it


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Sep 9, 2019)

Technically yes, anything and everything CAN DIE. There is a possibility, but it's very hard to kill Blue off permanently.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 9, 2019)

Yes, pretty easy to grab a bullet and a gun and you take out Riot pretty easily.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 9, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Yes, pretty easy to grab a bullet and a gun and you take out Riot pretty easily.





Bluefiremark II said:


> Technically yes, anything and everything CAN DIE. There is a possibility, but it's very hard to kill Blue off permanently.


Yay, more people


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Charrio said:


> OK this is another odd question for you.
> 
> Can your Fursona Die?
> As in if someone came up and shot them in a comic or pic, would they be killed?
> ...


Yes. My sona has been killed several times already.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Sep 9, 2019)

in a since,yes
but only if I die
so if he "got killed" in a drawing or whatever,it wouldn't be canon


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Gayonnaise said:


> in a since,yes
> but only if I die
> so if he "got killed" in a drawing or whatever,it wouldn't be canon


Yeah, all of my sona's deaths are noncanonical, too.


----------



## Punji (Sep 9, 2019)

Probably, he's never tried it.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Punji said:


> Probably, he's never tried it.


I can do it in an RP if you want. UwU
(It's a joke... Please don't take that seriously. XD)


----------



## ArtVulpine (Sep 9, 2019)

Well being a kitsune, Art can die only if his spirit is destroyed. 

VEX, being an otherworldly hybrid probably can't. 

Spellbound is a unicorn and can't get sick, but he can die from severe wounds.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Sep 9, 2019)

Yes, Melisa can definitely die quite easily if she is not careful. Melisa doesn't like fighting, she will only attack as a last resort in self-defensive.


----------



## Tendo64 (Sep 9, 2019)

Spoiler alert I guess, my old fursona _did _die. Sunburst was a part of a story I wrote a few years ago, where his best friend, Lucent, being possessed by her cursed necklace, stabbed him in the chest. Dark, I know.

Sabby is more of a traditional 'sona of sorts, she _can _die but doesn't, because that'd be too dark for her more wholesome universe.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 9, 2019)

Yep. I've been killed a lot on Last Post Wins, but there was always a necromancer to lend a hand


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 9, 2019)

Yup, my fursona und all other anthro OCs can die.


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 9, 2019)

Absolutely. It hasn't happened yet, but he's had a few close calls.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 9, 2019)

Holy necro-batman. This thread is a trip down memory lane seeing all these faces that aren't here anymore :C

On topic:

Yes V: He can die, but you gotta really work at it






Werewolves are tough bastards .


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 10, 2019)

She could most definitely bite the dust! She doesn't have anything special to protect her, nor does she have armor or any fighting prowess worth mentioning. 
The only thing that could prevent it would be a carefully cast protection spell, but such a thing could merely deflect the first lethal hit. Anything beyond that will turn her into a glorified (and arguably very soft) rug.


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 10, 2019)

I can only be killed by three people: @Guifrog, @Some Moron, and @Aycon.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 10, 2019)

Most certainly, where’s the reader’s engagement if Sakara, primitive foxxo extraordinaire, couldn’t die?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 10, 2019)

Yeah, seeing as my Fursona is me, yeah, could die.

Generally don't think about it.  it would be depressing.  So I think I love in a make believe consequence free environment where I exist outside time and space and OH GOD I'M MORTAL!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 10, 2019)

Nexus can be killed but he is a tough boi to put down. He’ll make you work for it.


----------



## StealthMode (Sep 10, 2019)

They definitely can
All you need to do is step on them


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 10, 2019)

Lel she can but refuses to die.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 10, 2019)

As a RP character, my fursona certainly can die and she has had some close calls.

As my fursona, I guess she dies when I die.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 10, 2019)

No he doesn't even need to do stuff like eat or breath, but finds it entertaining to do so. Plus food is good, but never filling... The few downsides of immortality.
Well, technically it depends on the setting mind you, but usually no he doesn't.



Manchesterite said:


> I can only be killed by three people: @Guifrog, @Some Moron, and @Aycon.


Death by fluff inbound.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Sep 10, 2019)

Nope, Just god tier healing powers from a alien she merged with from drinking it thinking it was grape soda.


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 10, 2019)

Fern would only die when I die.
So if they died in something else, it wouldn't really be canon.


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Sep 10, 2019)

Yep. Zeph’s just an average dude, and he can only take so much damage before being hospitalized/dying.


----------



## Simo (Sep 11, 2019)

Simo's adventures have ranged with him being about 15 to about 45, and I suppose, all in all, though he lives in what is more or less the United States of the 1980s or a similar cartoon version, and more or less in the setting of basic realty, perhaps exaggerated for parody, I tend to see him living in the life of a cartoon character, and one that won't die. I might one day explore his younger days, or later years, but have never imagined him dying. So kind of like a cartoon character: he doesn't die; he does age.


----------



## Jacob Bender (Sep 13, 2019)

my kangaroo will only die when I die.


----------



## Arnak (Sep 13, 2019)

Ricky: can but doesn't (against the odds)
Arnak: can't even feel pain
Aika: as long as there's at least one tiki of him, he can come back


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Sep 13, 2019)

Can become ded easily, except not by natural causes, since she's not natural.

Luckily has an equal amount of enemies as she does friends... None.


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Sep 13, 2019)

Yes, but it will be 6,164 years until then.


----------



## Tyno (Sep 13, 2019)

A necro thread? Is it zombie season already?


----------

